

Google maps has ski trails in street view (and a skier street icon) - matthodan
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=21736+Lotta+Crabtree+Terrace,+Soda+Springs+CA+95728&daddr=629+Sugar+Bowl+Road,+Truckee,+CA&hl=en&ll=39.305131,-120.325634&spn=0.005313,0.022638&sll=39.316188,-120.259543&sspn=0.187524,0.362206&geocode=FSIRWAIdJRnT-ClrpBgVVuibgDGwtYLgmfARTA%3BFVHAVwIdXcfT-Cn1s-rH_uebgDEJzQFi6AQq7w&oq=629+Sugar+Bowl+Road,+Truckee,+CA&t=h&mra=ls&z=16&layer=c&cbll=39.305123,-120.325644&panoid=_Ca_LO3NctOF7nraqB9oGg&cbp=11,289.96,,0,3.5

======
bmuon
The StreeView cameramen are having way too much fun.

